# August Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Sunnycoastyaker (Jul 27, 2010)

dayu need my post count up all well always next month


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I will start the ball rolling for this month..... a few photos from my recent trip to Marlo










Date photo taken: 02/08/2010
Location of photo: Marlo, Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Cheers
Loboloco


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Date photo taken: 02/08/2010
Location of photo: Marlo, Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Cheers
Loboloco


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Date photo taken: 02/08/2010
Location of photo: Marlo, Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Cheers
Loboloco


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

LoboLoco said:


>


Love it, what's the camera setup Lobo?


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Date photo taken: 14/08/2010
Location of photo: Marlo, Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey scater, I have an old olympus mju 800, would love to get the new lumix tho 

Cheers
Loboloco


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Date photo taken: 08/08/2010
Location of photo: Safety Beach, Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Cheers
Loboloco


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Geez i took a pic today but will wait for the September comp then


----------

